# Amazing results from juice plus



## bellaloo

Hi 

Just wanted to share this about juice plus. The program is designed so that from 0-6 weeks you have 2 juice plus shakes a day. Plus some snacks. And then a healthy meal. 0-6 weeks is the main fat burning stage where you'll see big weight losses. Then from 6-12 weeks you go down to 1 shake a day and 2 healthy meals this is where the weight loss becomes steady and gradual and your body really takes its shape. The shakes are so versatile you can blend them with anything! It's £99 for 3 months supply including ongoing support in our "secret" Facebook group. Or to make it more affordable it can be £26 a month for 4 months. It's good for you hair, skin, nails, even proven to help psoriasis!! It's 100% natural. No gluten. No gelatine. No nasty chemicals. Just the nutrients of 17 fruit n veg that boost weight loss! I've lost 21lb in 6 weeks!! Its done iver this amount of time to make sure you turnyour lifestyle around and dont pile weight back on. 
The capsules build the gap between your food intake and optimal nutrition, for me personally helped my skin and nails and stress levels. They have increased my energy dramatically and helped me train harder and recover quicker, everyone has found different benefits, we don't make any medical claims but better digestion, more energy, craving healthier foods, improved fitness performance are common 'side effects' They are scientifically proven to reduce something called 'oxidative stress' on the body which helps stop you getting ill among all the other benefits! They also come in a 4month supply batch as this is the time it'll take for your cells to fully restructure and max health benefits to happen!! We use the capsules to power our detox programme so you would also get a 30 day meal plan, nutrition plan to live by long term and a support group to help motivate and inspire you!! Along with some motivational tools for you It's also important to note they are all natural with no nasty added chemicals that could screw up your metabolism

I have a numerous clients that I train & give nutritional advice using the Juice PLUS+ product. The product comes in 3 forms capsules, chewables & shake forms. Its an amazing product & I have got my clients seeing great, quick results. Please check out my facebook page for loads of weightoss pics simply slim & healthy powered by juice plus+ or add my facebook page juice plus jpc


----------

